# Caparezza torna con l'album Prisoner 709



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2017)

A tre anni di distanza dall'ultimo lavoro "Museica", il rapper pugliese *Caparezza* torna con un nuovo disco "*Prisoner 709*" registrato tra Molfetta e Los Angeles. L'album uscirà il *15 settembre* e vanterà collaborazioni del calibro di *DMC*, *John De Leo* e *Max Gazzè*. Oggi è stato rilasciato il video del singolo omonimo. 

Tracklist:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



1 - Prosopagnosia (capitolo: il reato) (feat. John De Leo) – 3:45
2 - Prisoner 709 (capitolo: la pena) – 3:57
3 - La caduta di Atlante (capitolo: il peso) – 4:26
4 - Forever Jung (capitolo: lo psicologo) (feat. DMC) – 4:21
5 - Confusianesimo (capitolo: il conforto) – 4:27
6 - Il testo che avrei voluto scrivere (capitolo: la lettera) – 4:32
7 - Una chiave (capitolo: il colloquio) – 4:05
8 - Ti fa stare bene (capitolo: l'ora d'aria) – 4:10
9 - Migliora la tua memoria con un click (capitolo: il flashback) (feat. Max Gazzè) – 4:45
10 - Larsen (capitolo: la tortura) – 4:20
11 - Sogno di potere (capitolo: la rivolta) – 4:02
12 - L'uomo che premette (capitolo: la guardia) – 3:20
13 - Minimoog (capitolo: l'infermeria) (feat. John De Leo) – 1:45
14 - L'infinto (capitolo: la finestra) – 4:15
15 - Autoipnotica (capitolo: l'evasione) – 5:10
16 - Prosopagno sia! (capitolo: la latitanza) – 4:21



Videoclip di "Prisoner 709" al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2017)




----------



## Jaqen (7 Settembre 2017)

E' un genio, ha cambiato ancora tutto. Ogni pezzo che fa è un capolavoro


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2017)

Finalmente è tornato alle origini (parlo dell'utilizzo degli incastri e dei testi complessi che ultimamente aveva messo da parte), non rinnegando la ricerca di nuovi suoni. Il cambiamento di Museica non l'ho apprezzato a pieno. In ogni caso, stiamo parlando di un grande artista che meriterebbe il doppio della fama che ha.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2017)

Caparezza è un vero genio, io non apprezzo sto genere ma non posso non riconoscere l'evidente talento di questo ragazzo..Il talento è cosa che esula i gusti personali..questo è di un livello veramente alto come Fabri Fibra, niente a che vedere con ciofeche ridicole tipo Fedez, J-Ax, Marracash e quelle porcate lì da ragazzini handicappati


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2017)

Menomale che vi è piaciuto  

Per i meno attenti consiglio di ascoltare BENE il testo e capirete molte cose sul rapporto che intercorre tra major e artista .

Se avete qualche domanda " tecnica " chiedetemi pure


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Finalmente è tornato alle origini (parlo dell'utilizzo degli incastri e dei testi complessi che ultimamente aveva messo da parte), non rinnegando la ricerca di nuovi suoni. Il cambiamento di Museica non l'ho apprezzato a pieno. In ogni caso, stiamo parlando di un grande artista che meriterebbe il doppio della fama che ha.



Museica è a suo modo geniale , il problema è be quando non sei libero di scrivere come vuoi escono queste cose.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E' un genio, ha cambiato ancora tutto. Ogni pezzo che fa è un capolavoro



La facilità di scrittura e la visione in periodo primordiale del brano finito sono doti che hanno pochissimi artisti , e dopo 15 anni credimi che ne ho visti parecchi


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Museica è a suo modo geniale ,* il problema è be quando non sei libero di scrivere come vuoi escono queste cose.*


Infatti era proprio quello che non mi era piaciuto, aveva assunto un modo di scrivere (per colpa sicuramente della casa discografica che lo avrà pressato a farlo per far capire meglio i suoi testi alla massa come fa a molti altri artisti del genere) che non sembrava il suo, troppo diretto e semplice ed anche gli arrangiamenti dei pezzi (altro punto a favore di Caparezza che riesce ad adattare perfettamente il contenuto del testo alla base vedi pezzi come "La Fine di Gaia" o "Abiura di Me") non mi avevano colpito.

Insomma, non mi sembrava un disco di Caparezza, ma di un rapper "normale". Nulla a che vedere con capolavori come Habemus Capa o Le Dimensioni del mio caos.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Infatti era proprio quello che non mi era piaciuto, aveva assunto un modo di scrivere (per colpa sicuramente della casa discografica che lo avrà pressato a farlo per far capire meglio i suoi testi alla massa come fa a molti altri artisti del genere) che non sembrava il suo, troppo diretto e semplice ed anche gli arrangiamenti dei pezzi (altro punto a favore di Caparezza che riesce ad adattare perfettamente il contenuto del testo alla base vedi pezzi come "La Fine di Gaia" o "Abiura di Me") non mi avevano colpito.
> 
> Insomma, non mi sembrava un disco di Caparezza, ma di un rapper "normale". Nulla a che vedere con capolavori come Habemus Capa o Le Dimensioni del mio caos.



Brutta roba il Music Business


----------



## Hellscream (16 Settembre 2017)

Ecco il secondo videoclip


----------

